
Why Wait?  the Science Behind Procrastination - rfreytag
https://www.psychologicalscience.org/index.php/publications/observer/2013/april-13/why-wait-the-science-behind-procrastination.html
======
hacker_9
Labels are dangerous, and labelling yourself as a procrastinator will just
make you even less likely to do the work you need to do. I think I get a lot
of work done (solo game dev on my own), but I also re-organise my task list
about every week too, does that make me a procrastinator? If I get stuck on a
hard problem, I'll often browse the internet mindlessly, then come back and
solve it. Does that make me a procrastinator? If I take a week off, am I a
procrastinator!?

Just because we made up a word for 'not doing work' doesn't make it real, or a
problem. 'chronic procrastination'? Give me a break.

I think the real problem is people don't like doing things that are hard,
which work generally is (nothing worth doing is easy after all!), and it's
easy to just not do something and not have to suffer through the stress of it,
anxiety of it and so on.

If you're still reading, my solution for all this is exercise, specifically
Yoga. I have a mat laid out in my house, and when I'm stressed I just do
poses, stretching and breathing, and all the 'bad feelings' go away. then I
can work in a relaxed state and end up being very productive. A biologist
would probably tell you that you release chemicals that combat the stress
chemicals and so on, but I just know it works.

~~~
zwegner
> I think I get a lot of work done (solo game dev on my own), but I also re-
> organise my task list about every week too, does that make me a
> procrastinator? If I get stuck on a hard problem, I'll often browse the
> internet mindlessly, then come back and solve it. Does that make me a
> procrastinator? If I take a week off, am I a procrastinator!?

No, that behavior seems pretty rational, not like what is described in the
article. You're not consistently putting off a painful task, you're taking
breaks.

> Just because we made up a word for 'not doing work' doesn't make it real, or
> a problem.

Call it what you will, but procrastination has been a serious problem for me.
The negative effects on my life are far too plentiful to mention, but an easy
example is that I dropped out of college because I didn't want to write a
paper. I tried to write it, couldn't make progress, stopped going to the
class, and then didn't sign up for any more classes. There are just some tasks
that are very stressful to think about, and for better or worse, my
instinctual response is to simply not think about them at all. Unless you've
experienced this, and seen relationships, jobs, personal projects, etc fall
apart right in front of you, over and over again, I don't think you can say
procrastination is not a problem.

I do a fair amount of Yoga, and indeed it helps with relaxation, but that's
rather beside the point: it's quite susceptible to the same mental flinch as
any other task. If I'm procrastinating on something, it's not any easier to
decide to do Yoga to help make progress on it, than it is to just not
procrastinate in the first place.

~~~
capote
Labeling or not, calling it a problem or not, I don't get your point. Are you
saying that you cannot control yourself and it's not your fault that you
didn't do all that work?

At the end of the day it seems a personal choice to me. Similar to people with
drug problems, it might be harder or easier for certain people to get the
willpower to do (or not do) certain things, but it's still under your control
and up to you.

I don't see the point in arguing over what to call it and whether it's a
problem. Either you do the work or you don't. Just do your work if you want
the results.

~~~
rizzin
>Just do your work if you want the results.

Quote from the article: "As I tell people, to tell the chronic procrastinator
to just do it would be like saying to a clinically depressed person, cheer
up."

~~~
hartpuff
To be fair, that poster sounds like the kind of person who _would_ also tell a
clinically depressed person to just cheer up.

~~~
capote
That's a frustrating parallel you draw. I wouldn't tell a depressed person to
cheer up. I've been depressed.

And I wouldn't tell an addict to just stop. I have friends who are addicts.

But I know that at the end of the day, if you want to fix either of these
issues, _you_ are the only person who can do something about it. It's
difficult, but possible. Nobody else can stop drinking for you, or fix your
depression for you. Sure you can try rehab and antidepressants, but at the end
of the day you have to do it.

Same with procrastination. Except there's no pill for it, you just have to do
it. I wouldn't say it in such a crude way to a friend, but the fact is, the
friend is the only one who can fix his problem.

------
hashberry
I am a remote worker and suffer from chronic procrastination. This is a great
article but I believe procrastination is an addiction. At times I feel like a
compulsive alcoholic who sneaks off to do fun things all day instead of
working. I have procrastinated as a student and my entire career and have
always gotten away with it. I've been rewarded with praise of my great work,
higher paying positions, and bonuses. I find myself enjoying waiting until the
last minute and then using stress to help me succeed. It is a vicious cycle. I
want to stop procrastinating but at the same time I like doing it.

~~~
heimatau
I wish research would look into high IQ procrastinators because they'd be an
outlier to their data. Since the bad consequences tend to miss high IQ people.
But according to the article, researchers wouldn't call that procrastination,
since the consequences haven't been experienced. Many of the same stressors
are experienced between people who complete tasks (I've been calling them high
IQ but could be anyone), last minute, and those that miss their deadlines
(proc).

I think your 'issue' is similar to mine. We find ourselves unchallenged.
Therefore we wait, to increase the challenge. And when we win, the victory is
oh so sweet.

~~~
mirimir
I developed very bad habits as a child. I could screw off, read SF in class,
barely study, and still be the best in science. But then I went to university
with others like me, and it was a rude awakening ;)

~~~
sitkack
The shock of suddenly being average. No one warned us.

~~~
mirimir
Worse than average, in most subjects :(

Math and physics majors totally kicked my ass. But at least I was still near
the top in chemistry :) And I discovered that engineering math and coding made
a lot more sense than, for example, number theory.

------
heimatau
TL;DR; The science is merky but researchers have noticed self-forgiveness,
seeing tasks as fun (or rewarding), and changing the perspective of
procrastinators have been beneficial. Emotions also play a role.

Since many may skim this article here are some highlights with direct
excerpts:

\- (defining proc) What I’ve found is that while everybody may procrastinate,
not everyone is a procrastinator,” says APS Fellow Joseph Ferrari, a professor
of psychology at DePaul University.

\- (regarding a research social experiment) As it happened, chronic
procrastinators only delayed practice on the puzzle when it was described as a
cognitive evaluation. When it was described as fun, they behaved no
differently from non-procrastinators.

\- (proc is self-defeating) In an issue of the Journal of Research in
Personality from 2000, Tice and Ferrari concluded that procrastination is
really a self-defeating behavior — with procrastinators trying to undermine
their own best efforts.

\- (defining procrastinators) The idea is that procrastinators calculate the
fluctuating utility of certain activities: pleasurable ones have more value
early on, and tough tasks become more important as a deadline approaches.

\- (link between proc and emotions) “Emotional regulation, to me, is the real
story around procrastination, because to the extent that I can deal with my
emotions, I can stay on task,” says Pychyl. “When you say task-aversiveness,
that’s another word for lack of enjoyment. Those are feeling states — those
aren’t states of which [task] has more utility.”

\- (on the Neuropsychology) Rabin, the study suggests that procrastination
might be an “expression of subtle executive dysfunction” in people who are
otherwise neuropsychologically healthy.

\- (Solutions?) Sirois believes the best way to eliminate the need for short-
term mood fixes is to find something positive or worthwhile about the task
itself.

\- (Solutions?) Ferrari...would like to see a general cultural shift from
punishing lateness to rewarding the early bird.

\- (Solutions?) But while the tough love approach might work for couples
[references to not doing a spouse's stack of dishes], the best personal remedy
for procrastination might actually be self-forgiveness.

\- (Solutions?) The research team, led by Michael Wohl, reported in a 2010
issue of Personality and Individual Differences that students who forgave
themselves after procrastinating on the first exam were less likely to delay
studying for the second one.

~~~
majewsky
> The idea is that procrastinators calculate the fluctuating utility of
> certain activities: pleasurable ones have more value early on, and tough
> tasks become more important as a deadline approaches.

This sounds like a definition (sort of) for rational judgment. When you have a
hard task, most of the time it's a good idea to procrastinate it for a while
because

a) requirements may change, so that work spent early on could be useless (or
even the whole task could turn out to be unnecessary), or

b) you might acquire more knowledge in the meantime which enables you to solve
the task more effectively or more efficiently.

The distinction between a procrastinator and a rationalist would then be that
the procrastinator also procrastinates tasks for which the outlook of these
two things happening is bleak.

------
eldude
Procrastination is a lack of motivation, which itself is a combination of
self-interest + self-efficacy (expected probability of success).

I overcame procrastination / lack of motivation when I read this article[1],
effectively summarizing the above through a study of the study habits of
successful (non-procrastinating) children. Now, when I procrastinate, I ask
myself, what is my selfish motivation for completing this, and do I believe I
will be successful? If I don't have a self-interest, I create one. If I don't
believe I will be successful, I find a way to ensure success or sufficiently
increase my confidence in my ability to achieve success.

[1] [https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/dont-
delay/201601/ill-d...](https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/dont-
delay/201601/ill-do-it-later-childrens-academic-procrastination)

~~~
bcook
Your ability to conjure self-interest & confidence seem uncommon (incredible)
though. In my life, nothing has been so simple.

~~~
eldude
To be fair, sometimes self-interest merely means bribing myself, like for
instance with a new Macbook Pro in exchange for seeing a contract through to
completion, or maybe an expensive bottle of whiskey.

The self-efficacy portion is harder, but most of the failure of
procrastinators is due to the self-created problem of not having enough time.
Fortunately, focusing on increasing self-efficacy leads one to start making
progress right away (i.e., not procrastinating).

Have you ever tried increasing your self-efficacy (belief in your potential
for success)?

~~~
bcook
Eh, I have pretty harsh clinical depression, so I only really see horrible
conclusions.

but, yeah, I have tried a few things. They only last up to a year before I
conclude that it's not worth it.

I sincerely apologize for this post (because I know you are trying to spread
positivity & encouragement), but I think I offer a different perspective where
these simple changes do not offer much help.

~~~
btcprint
Dude (or dudette) - don't apologize for your post. I've been a lurker/reader
here for a long while now, never made a single comment or had an account. Your
apology triggered something in me and I couldn't help but to respond.

Your perspective adds value and insight to the conversation. We all learn from
eachother..thank you for offering your perspective.

The fact you can try something for a year is a big win. Strategies I come up
with to get motivated, focused and implement are usually good for a week at
best. Keep on trying!

------
shmageggy
Kind of painful to read such an accurate account of my own psychological
failings while currently carrying out such failings (procrastinating by
reading this article)

~~~
albemuth
You should read this: [http://waitbutwhy.com/2013/10/why-procrastinators-
procrastin...](http://waitbutwhy.com/2013/10/why-procrastinators-
procrastinate.html)

It's the most accurate and empathetic description I've read.

------
seizethecheese
For those who would rather try to use procrastination to their advantage than
fight against it:
[http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/](http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/)

------
aab0
Relevant:
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/3w3/how_to_beat_procrastination/](http://lesswrong.com/lw/3w3/how_to_beat_procrastination/)
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/jyg/outline_summary_the_procrastinat...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/jyg/outline_summary_the_procrastination_equation/)
[http://www.amazon.com/The-Procrastination-Equation-
Putting-G...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Procrastination-Equation-Putting-
Getting/dp/0061703621)

------
Terr_
Phew, I feel like the author of this article has been snooping in my diary.
(That is, if I didn't procrastinate writing entries in it.) Quotes that really
stand out:

> “It really has nothing to do with time-management,” he says. “As I tell
> people, to tell the chronic procrastinator to just do it would be like
> saying to a clinically depressed person, cheer up.”

> “The chronic procrastinator, the person who does this as a lifestyle, would
> rather have other people think that they lack effort than lacking ability,”
> says Ferrari. “It’s a maladaptive lifestyle.”

> “The future self becomes the beast of burden for procrastination,” says
> Sirois. “We’re trying to regulate our current mood and thinking our future
> self will be in a better state. They’ll be better able to handle feelings of
> insecurity or frustration with the task. That somehow we’ll develop these
> miraculous coping skills to deal with these emotions that we just can’t deal
> with right now.”

> But while the tough love approach might work for couples, the best personal
> remedy for procrastination might actually be self-forgiveness.

------
hartator
I think you know you have an issue when you delay your own current tasks by
reading an article about procrastination, fully agree with it, then
procrastinate more by posting a comment on HN.

------
33degrees
"The idea is that procrastinators comfort themselves in the present with the
false belief that they’ll be more emotionally equipped to handle a task in the
future." This pretty much sums it up for me, and explains why the time
management based approaches haven't helped me all that much.

~~~
scotty79
I think that's just one of rationalizations not actual strategy. It's like
alcoholic thinking one drink will give him strength to stay sober.

------
tmbsundar
This article is right on many points. But, I think it does not do justice in
characterizing the application of Temporal Motivation Theory (TMT), Expectancy
Theory, Cumulative Prospect Theory to procrastination - by Steel and others at
various points in time - as "Time management" in one broad stroke.

The behavioral economic school of thought clearly implies -explicitly and
indirectly - the role of emotions and moods in procrastination.

Take for instance, in the TMT equation,[1][2] the concept of

\- "Value": This is more of how much you see value in that activity, how
interesting or engaging that is to "you", how pleasurable it is, How rewarding
that activity is, etc., The selection of the activity is heavily influenced by
what looks pleasurable and rewarding to you.

\- "Impulsiveness": This is similar to the "Emotional regulation" or "self-
control" in the psychologists' approach. If you are in a good and/or stable
mood, chances are that, you would have more control over your Emotions and
thus less distraction.

The "economic theory", apart from the "Temporal" aspect, also stresses on the
"impulsive" and "pleasure" components in the equation.

Also, in the analysis, the analysts from the behavioral economic point of view
also recommend "to break the activities into smaller chunks", "have
conquerable smaller activities with local deadlines" etc., similar to the
psychologists' approach.

I think that the psychologists' point of view is well taken, with the "mood
control"/"emotional regulation" point being emphasized. But, at the same time,
the behavioral economic point view is not only about "Time Management".

[1]
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/3w3/how_to_beat_procrastination/](http://lesswrong.com/lw/3w3/how_to_beat_procrastination/)
[2][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temporal_motivation_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temporal_motivation_theory)

------
mirimir
> Procrastinators might chop up tasks into smaller pieces so they can work
> through a more manageable series of assignments.

This was a key insight for me. Knowing that I can finish _just this one piece_
in one sitting makes it doable.

~~~
Terr_
IMO another very powerful thing is to stop saying "do the very next thing" and
say "do _any_ of the next things".

Sometimes you get side-tracked determining the "proper order" of your little
tasks in excruciating detail, which feels like work.

------
ogig
> “It’s an existentially relevant problem, because it’s not getting on with
> life itself,” he says. “You only get a certain number of years. What are you
> doing?”

Not working sounds fine.

------
scotty79
> Tice and colleagues reported that students didn’t procrastinate before an
> intelligence test when primed to believe their mood was fixed. In contrast,
> when they thought their mood could change (and particularly when they were
> in a bad mood), they delayed practice until about the final minute. The
> findings suggested that self-control only succumbs to temptation when
> present emotions can be improved as a result.

That's very interesting observation. That explains why procrastinators
eventually get to things when they hit the rock bottom of tiredness and self
loathing.

------
seangrogg
> If progress on a task can take many forms, procrastination is the absence of
> progress.

Oh, well... I guess I can't call myself a procrastinator anymore. Now to
ponder what I should refer to myself as...

------
maruhan2
The irony of procrastinating by reading about procrastination

~~~
azazqadir
Sometime people want take their mind off of work for few minutes to get
relaxed. That does not make it procrastination. It's called taking a break.

------
askafriend
Because sometimes shit is just boring _shrug_.

------
huevosabio
Jon Kleinberg has a very useful graph theoretical model for procrastination:

[http://uwtv.org/series/2015-computer-science-engineering-
col...](http://uwtv.org/series/2015-computer-science-engineering-
colloquia/watch/5yb4-rtMrak/)

------
mangeletti
I'll come back and read this later.

~~~
blaabjerg
No matter how obvious and beaten-to-death a joke is, there's always someone
who can't help themselves.

~~~
tawan
I think this line of jokes has some potential, but I

~~~
mangeletti
Ha, I was just

# TODO: Finish this comment

------
techload
Today I did browse the internet all day and put my real work for tomorrow...

